
The Microsoft Surface Killer Feature:  It's open. - robomartin
Just got a chance to view the presentation here:<p>http://cdn-smooth.ms-studiosmedia.com/news/mp4_mq/06182012_Surface_750k.mp4<p>This could be a very telling probe into what consumers want.  There is not disputing the fact that the Windows ecosystem dwarfs anything else out there.  If I heard the numbers correctly, more Windows computers are shipped in a single year than the entire installed based of Macs.  Not a put-down, just a fact.<p>As an iOS software and hardware developer one of the things that I continue to clash with is the nearly despotic hold Apple has on, well, everything.  Developing hardware for any iOS device can be a very expensive and painful experience.  For example, you can't develop a universal serial cable.  Yes, there's a serial port on that connector but Apple will not let you use it without a decryption chip and you only get authorization to make a cable for a specific app.  To think that in 2012 you can't get unencumbered API access to a serial and a USB port is just, well, unreal.<p>Microsoft Surface is, by definition, open.  I will be able to run any and all Windows software on this device the minute it becomes available.  That, again, dwarfs the Mac/iOS ecosystem.  I will be able to run Solidworks on a tablet.  How cool is that?<p>It'll be interesting to see how consumers react to this reality.  I have a feeling that, if pricing is right, adoption will be swift.<p>Of course, we'll continue to work with and produce products for the iOS landscape, but it'd sure be very interesting to have an open option out there where you could experiment and offer things that Apple simply will not let you approach.  It's about creativity, not technology.<p>EDIT: Apple is, of course, entitled to rule their own ecosystem as they wish.  No issues there.  Their toys.  Their rules.  Not complaining.  Just presenting facts.
======
robomartin
Here's a another one: Multi-user!

Finally, a tablet where you can setup users with different privileges. You can
setup accounts for the kids so they can play their games and not have access
to anything they should not be able to touch. You can setup an account for
house guests or for those occasions when you know you might be handing the
device to someone who, as an example, should not be able to log into your
Facebook or eBay account automatically.

Multi-user is also great for business applications. Take medical applications
where the nurses have access to what they need and nothing more via user-level
controls.

I think these guys are going in the right direction.

Where is the Surface "mini"?

------
mtgx
It still has the largest installed base, but Android is already shipping about
as many devices as Windows one every year, and it's growing much faster than
Windows devices. There are estimates for 5 billion smartphones in a few years.
So there is a lot of room for growth for Android.

My point is that Windows won't have the largest ecosystem for long. Plus, it's
not the "most exciting" ecosystem right now to developers. Most developers
will develop for iOS first for years to come, and also Android. It remains to
be seen how they will embrace Metro.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Microsoft IS the most exciting ecosystem for developers (at least to those who
tried .NET or WinRT). It's such a better platform to develop for than, let's
say, iOS.

~~~
meepmorp
No, iOS is a much better platform to develop for than, say, .NET.

My unsupported assertion of personal preference is equally valid.

------
wmf
The expensive Surface is open. The cheaper one isn't.

~~~
robomartin
And, why is that a problem?

~~~
laconian
That contradicts your original point?

~~~
robomartin
No it doesn't. There will be a Windows Surface offering that is 100% Windows 8
Intel-based. That is what my entire post is about. You are choosing to focus
on the other unit. I devoted 0% of my post to that other offering.

The fact that MS if offering a version of Surface that will not run standard
Windows programs is of no consequence. There will be lots of valid use cases
for that device. What is important here is that MS if offering consumers
something very valuable: A choice.

~~~
meepmorp
> You are choosing to focus on the other unit. I devoted 0% of my post to that
> other offering.

Or,min other words, you're choosing to ignore the other unit, where the
consumer isn't offered a choice

~~~
laconian
Which the consumer will buy, believing that all Windows 8s are the same.

~~~
meepmorp
Yeah, that's a problem I don't have a clear idea of how they'll handle. And
since the x86 one will likely run whatever legacy windows apps you want, I see
a lot of pissed off people who feel like MS is cheating them somehow.*

I'm perfectly willing to be wrong, though.

*When the cheap model won't do that.

------
rrpadhy
I was actually expecting Microsoft to launch gesture control in their tablet
.....

May be some day in near future.... I am sure very soon, they will integrate
kinect and windows, and then ..... well everything changes ...

and rightly said ... iPad is a toy and for kids ... Surface is a gadget and
for the grown ups ...

------
skottk
Actually, it appears that Windows is actually on track to move down into
second place in OS market share behind Android, and into third place next year
behind Android and iOS. [http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/19/the-evolution-of-
the-comput...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/19/the-evolution-of-the-
computing-value-chain/)

I'm actually torn about the Windows platform on this form factor. Solidworks
on a Surface - or Core IMPACT (scary!) sounds really cool. The installed base
really is awesome. On the other hand, Blackhole, Zeus, TDSS, and everything
else will also run on day one (or day zero) - and they'll run on the cheap
version or the expensive one.

------
rome
Great point. Another great feature is USB. My investment in various USB
devices isn't obsoleted.

------
NZ_Matt
One feature that many will overlook is that it also has mouse support built
in. Using Citrix or similar apps on an iPad is a waste of time because there's
absolutely no support for anything other than the touch screen.

